

Social feedback without judgment - stevenklimek
http://sideview.us

======
stevenklimek
We are looking to expand the beta test for our social journaling experiment
designed to focus on internal validation rather than popularity. Instead of
focusing on hearts or likes, Sideview allows you to honestly document and
share (anonymously) the moments that shape your life. There are no approvals
or popularity--feedback simply comes from observing the diary entries of other
people going through what you're going through, and seeing statistical data
about the relationships between your location, activities and emotions over
time. Thanks in advance for being willing to give it a look!

